# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  2021 новые формы 1с счет-фактура УПд 2021 июль

## sponchebob22

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста (для 1с УТ 11.4) если у кого-нибудь есть новыми печатными формами для счет-фактур и УПД в соответствии с изменениями, которые вступят в силу с 01.07.2021. Буду весьма признателен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста (для 1с УТ 11.4) если у кого-нибудь есть новыми печатными формами для счет-фактур и УПД в соответствии с изменениями, которые вступят в силу с 01.07.2021. Буду весьма признателен.


Запланировано 11.4.13.* от 20.06.2021
Оригинал: https://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/4a52b727...50569f3973.htm

----------


## faun

для ут 10.3 будут или нет?

----------


## sponchebob22

Будут
Безымянный.png

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Будут
> Безымянный.png


А когда будут?

----------

kevlus23 (22.06.2021)

----------


## sponchebob22

https://dropmefiles.com/QHWMJ

Вот обновления 3.0.95.24 для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0

----------


## sponchebob22

https://dropmefiles.com/RT0VN

Вот обновления для УТ 11.4, пакет обновлений (конфигурация) Версия 11.4.13.209

----------


## Ivashco

Добрый день!
А внешней формой у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## safit

на инфостарте

----------


## 4AuHuK

ВПФ для Бухгалтерия 3.0 счет-фактура в ред. пост. 534  (без прослеживаемого товара!):
https://dropmefiles.com/yPwR8

----------


## Ajay

А внешней УПД для Бухгалтерии 3.0 ни у кого случайно нет?

----------


## BayJay

Скиньте пожалуйста УПД УТ 10.3.70.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/

----------


## asBerkut

Скиньте пожалуйста УПД  УТ 10.3.64.1
https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/

----------


## 4AuHuK

> А внешней УПД для Бухгалтерии 3.0 ни у кого случайно нет?


ВПФ УПД для Бухгалтерии 3.0 (без прослеживаемого товара!):
https://dropmefiles.com/SIPkG

----------

Ajay (28.06.2021), Frob (03.07.2021), lkemurd (02.07.2021), ra093 (06.07.2021)

----------


## undead696

Добрый день!
Есть у кого-нибудь ВПФ счета-фактуры(№534 с 01.07.21) для БП 2.0?

----------


## kpoiii

https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/ скиньте плиз, Счет-Фактура в ред. постановления 534 для УТ 11.1.10.167 
почта kpoiii92@mail.ru

----------


## Ovitonix

Добрый день! А для УПП 1.3 есть счёт фактура 534 от 01.07.2021?

----------


## first_may

> Добрый день! А для УПП 1.3 есть счёт фактура 534 от 01.07.2021?




Тоже интересует.. Есть ли в свободном доступе?

----------


## apiary

Для УПП в другой теме натыкался, попробуйте, добрый человек выложил

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post633327

upd. Там УПД , сорри (

----------


## first_may

> Для УПП в другой теме натыкался, попробуйте, добрый человек выложил
> 
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post633327
> 
> upd. Там УПД , сорри (





Да, посмотрел. Там УПД.

Может у кого то есть
https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/

----------


## tocv

Конфигурация УправлениеТорговлей_ ПФ_MXL_УниверсальныйПередат  чныйДокумент534
https://yadi.sk/d/TIdCdGp3YLAjgQ

----------

Shusharka85 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Ovitonix

Попросил, может кто-то поможет скачать этот архив

----------


## first_may

А тут 

https://v8.1c.ru/lawmonitor/8250a6bc...50569f3973.htm


в самом низу 
Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3
Реализовано 1.3.162 от 18.06.2021                                                                                            


Есть в типовой.

----------


## apiary

Вроде выложили, комплектом
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post633599

----------

45646f (02.07.2021), baksan (09.07.2021), Cronkcrok (01.07.2021), Extremhelp (11.07.2021), GMGROM (07.07.2021), John74 (01.07.2021), SergVMV (12.07.2021), tetyamotya (19.07.2021), vitalikmv (09.07.2021)

----------


## UCK

приложите, подгрузите на 01.07.2021 с прослеживаемостью товара    УПД УТ 10.3. в формате epf.  Спасибо.

----------


## skakun

есть упд  21.07.2021 для унф 1.6 ?

----------


## sd001034

Здравствуйте. есть у кого нибудь новый УКД (универсальный корректировачный документ) для УТ 11?

----------


## dredik777

> есть упд  21.07.2021 для унф 1.6 ?


Поддерживаю тоже нуждаюсь в данной форме для УНФ
Спасибо заранее

----------


## MichaelIII

Друзья, поделитесь, пожалуйста, новой формой УПД с 01.07.2021 для Розницы 2.3.

----------


## 45646f

Помогите с УПД и СФ для старых конфигураций БП3.0, типа https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/
Спасибо!

----------


## parmad

Добрый день, может кто поделиться ВПФ СФ для УТ 11.4.6

----------


## variegated

Добрый вечер. Может ли кто-нибудь помочь со новым счетом-фактурой в ред. пост. 534. ВПФ для Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.64.14)

----------


## maverick59

Скиньте пожалуйста УПД УТ 10.3
https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/
mav-asu@yandex.ru
Горюю
выручите пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скиньте пожалуйста УПД УТ 10.3
> https://infostart.ru/public/1461552/
> mav-asu@yandex.ru
> Горюю
> выручите пожалуйста


Здесь выкладывали
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CbT...PMd6Zwrf-/view

----------

Alexey 1969 (31.08.2021), BUA (06.07.2021), dzhdzhdzh (07.07.2021), Extremhelp (11.07.2021), Gen@ha (12.07.2021), Nata1109 (19.07.2021), tetyamotya (19.07.2021), tsg70 (12.07.2021), ZET13 (09.07.2021)

----------


## danis123

Доброго времени суток. Есть УПД от 1.07.2021 для УНФ 1.6? Очень нужно. Заранее очень благодарен!

----------


## ghsd23@mail.ru

Здравствуйте.
Скиньте пжл Розница Базовая 2.3 нужен УПД epf

----------


## nikols-x

Здравствуйте.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  ВПФ УПД для УТ 11.4

----------


## Николай__

Есть у кого ВНП для УНФ ?

----------


## Droga

Добрый день.
Кто уже скачал выложите плиз  https://infostart.ru/public/1460472/

----------


## Droga

Нужна УПД для УПП 1.3

----------


## slrus-sima

у кого есть упд и укд от июня для альфа авто 5,1,05,08

----------


## weart

Народ, ВПФ СФ, УПД для УНФ 1.6 очень нужно, оооооооооочень

----------


## valanord

Добрый день! А для УПП 1.3 есть счёт- фактура 534 от 01.07.2021?

----------


## TheVudi

УКД на УТ 10.3 у кого-нибудь есть?

----------


## normiy

Да нужен УКД на КА 1.1 скиньте  кто может? https://infostart.ru/public/download...91&pub=1466749

----------


## masrub

> https://dropmefiles.com/QHWMJ
> 
> Вот обновления 3.0.95.24 для 1с 8.3 Бухгалтерия 3.0


может кто перезалить?

----------


## Arthur_ye

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого-нибудь СФ и УПД для УТ 11.3.4.21 ?

----------


## ggerl

А для УНФ есть ?

----------


## Margoutte

всем доброго дня! УКД новая для УТ 11.4 есть у кого? заранее спасибо!

----------


## sin_krasnodar

Доброе утро, скиньте пожалуйста внешнюю форму счета фактуры xaht@mail.ru

----------


## smolen1

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого нибудь печатная форма в редакции Постановления № 534 - 01.07.2021 *для УПП 1.3* со строкой 5а, без прослеживания Интересует именно счет-фактура с макетом ПФ_MXL_СчетФактура534. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## Ангел во плоти

Ссылка на архив, в которой СФ и УПД для УПП 1.3 https://dropfiles.ru/download/2a3370...02bbc63e0.html

----------

sergkushkov (12.07.2021), valanord (12.07.2021)

----------


## 3312594

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого нибудь новая форма УПД по Постановлению Правительства РФ от 2 апреля 2021 г. N 534 (для старых не обновленных конфигураций БП 3.0). 3312594@mail.ru. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## roman872021

Всем привет! помогите с древностью https://infostart.ru/public/1458144/

----------


## AndrewAks

Всем привет! Нужна новая УПД для УТ 10.3, в архиве на Google диске, который здесь гуляет, из реализации нормально не печатает. https://infostart.ru/public/1463591/
мой адрес andrew0@list.ru заранее спасибо!

----------


## 62rusx

Всем привет ! Помогите пожалуйста найти внешнюю печатную форму для сборки 1С "Газ Детали машин" , она вроде как построена на базе УТ 10.3, формы которые здесь гуляют при печати выдают ошибку . Буду очень благодарен всем,  кто поможет , спасибо

----------


## sermel

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь скачать внешнюю печатную форму для УНФ https://infostart.ru/public/1474357/ ? Выложите, пожалуйста.

----------


## danis123

> Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь скачать внешнюю печатную форму для УНФ https://infostart.ru/public/1474357/ ? Выложите, пожалуйста.


Доброй ночи. Тоже очень нужно. Не могу нигде найти. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## ext3im

А можно пожалуйста обновить ссылку?

----------


## mmm2015

Доброго дня! коллеги
поделитесь новой (с 01.07.2021) счет-фактурой и УПД, для торговли 10.3

----------


## anna72

Здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста есть у кого нибудь обновление для счет фактур по постановлению №  534 для Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.649). Поделитесь пожалуйста, буду очень благодарна

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня! коллеги
> поделитесь новой (с 01.07.2021) счет-фактурой и УПД, для торговли 10.3


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2KXv/xE4LxqGSP

----------

Soul (12.07.2021)

----------


## kiskoshka

Тот же вопрос скиньте пожалуйста рабочую форму  СФ и УПД для торговли 10.3  (с 01.07.2021), та что выше не работает((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тот же вопрос скиньте пожалуйста рабочую форму  СФ и УПД для торговли 10.3  (с 01.07.2021), та что выше не работает((


Что в ней не работает?

----------


## kiskoshka

> Что в ней не работает?


загружаю обработку в 1С пишет: Поле объекта не обнаружено (СсылкаНаОбъект)
Ну и если ее открыть в конфигураторе то например поле макет не открывает
"Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.57.1)  платформа 8.3

----------


## sermel

Она вообще не для этого.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> загружаю обработку в 1С пишет: Поле объекта не обнаружено (СсылкаНаОбъект)
> Ну и если ее открыть в конфигураторе то например поле макет не открывает
> "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.57.1)  платформа 8.3


Проверил формы УТ10.3 СФ (№534 с 01.07.21) и УТ10.3 УПД (№534 с 01.07.21) из приведенного комплекта на релизах 10.3.45 - 10.3.70. Работают корректно. Вы какие формы подключали?

----------


## sermel

> Проверил формы УТ10.3 СФ (№534 с 01.07.21) и УТ10.3 УПД (№534 с 01.07.21) из приведенного комплекта на релизах 10.3.45 - 10.3.70. Работают корректно. Вы какие формы подключали?


Вы не тот файл выложили. Там совсем другое в обработке.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Вы не тот файл выложили. Там совсем другое в обработке.


Вот правильная ссылка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vYKA/R6ykCpCL6

----------

alsbrix (13.07.2021), kap_prap (13.07.2021), Soul (13.07.2021)

----------


## LiNYER

Доброго дня ВСЕМ!
СПАСИБО ВСЕМ кто помог в этой теме!

----------

Soul (13.07.2021)

----------


## ext3im

ВПФ для Бухгалтерия 3.0 счет-фактура в ред. пост. 534 (без прослеживаемого товара!)  Кто может выложить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ВПФ для Бухгалтерия 3.0 счет-фактура в ред. пост. 534 (без прослеживаемого товара!)  Кто может выложить?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vYKA/R6ykCpCL6

----------


## GenaKatya

Добрый день. Поделитесь, если у кого есть, Новая Счет-фактура № 534 для КА 1.1

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Поделитесь, если у кого есть, Новая Счет-фактура № 534 для КА 1.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vYKA/R6ykCpCL6
Но там только новая УПД

----------


## GenaKatya

[QUOTE=alexandr_ll;635168]https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vYKA/R6ykCpCL6
Но там только новая УПД

УПД есть, нужна счет-фактура

----------


## sermel

Здравствуйте. Есть у кого-нибудь новые печатные формы для УНФ?

----------


## dihtyarev

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.54.15) доброго дня помогите с новыми формами упд и счет фактуры

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.54.15) доброго дня помогите с новыми формами упд и счет фактуры


Очень старый релиз, надо разрабатывать "с нуля"

----------


## alsbrix

Делал для себя. Можно "допилить"
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yTtKErfIQ4XE_g

----------

GenaKatya (13.07.2021)

----------


## alsbrix

Делал для себя КА 1.1. Можно "допилить"
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yTtKErfIQ4XE_g

----------


## kvartovich

для унф есть у кого формы?

----------


## kvartovich

везде инфостат все захватит, все ссылки платные

----------


## kiskoshka

> Вот правильная ссылка https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vYKA/R6ykCpCL6


Перезалейте пожалуйста ссылку, а то выдает 404 ошибку или можно в ЛС
Спасибо еще раз

----------


## Артур Ф.

> Перезалейте пожалуйста ссылку, а то выдает 404 ошибку или можно в ЛС
> Спасибо еще раз


Добрый день! Тоже нужна печатная форма с/ф для УТ 10.3.66.3, у Вас получилось скачать файл?

----------


## kiskoshka

> Добрый день! Тоже нужна печатная форма с/ф для УТ 10.3.66.3, у Вас получилось скачать файл?


нет выдает ошибку страница не найдена  404

----------


## Екатерина20133

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 8.3 ут 11.4.13.103. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## safron73

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму упд для УНФ

----------


## kvartovich

> Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму упд для УНФ


тоже ищу, нет нигде

----------


## yurasbbs

У кого-то уже точно есть архивчик
Счет-фактура и УПД в редакции постановления 534 для БП 3, БП 2, УТ 10.3, УТ 11.1, УТ 11.4, КА 1, КА 2
Публикация № 1468487
https://infostart.ru/public/1468487/

Поделитесь, плиз.

----------


## sponchebob22

Может подойдут
https://dropmefiles.com/e5QCA

----------

Konor18 (27.07.2021), mc2017 (30.09.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021)

----------


## Мега

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 8.3 !

----------


## Мега

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 8.3 ! Очень нужно! megads2015@mail.ru

----------


## Мега

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 8.3 ! megasd2015@mail.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 8.3 ! megasd2015@mail.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9b5j/YpTewVzoa

----------

Ankiss (02.08.2021), io25 (04.08.2021), petrukv (04.08.2021), qw123sd (20.08.2021), temishbek (30.08.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021), _MIV_ (07.10.2021), Ренат76 (07.08.2021), Шая (03.08.2021)

----------


## dead88

Друзья подскажите как правильно установить. 1с 8.3 редакция 3.0. Загружаю через администрирование - печатные формы- дополнительные обработки и отчеты. Когда выбираю печать версия УПД такая же какая и была

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Друзья подскажите как правильно установить. 1с 8.3 редакция 3.0. Загружаю через администрирование - печатные формы- дополнительные обработки и отчеты. Когда выбираю печать версия УПД такая же какая и была


Откуда загружаете? Что под кнопкой "Печать"? Какая дата печатаемого документа?

----------


## dead88

> Откуда загружаете? Что под кнопкой "Печать"? Какая дата печатаемого документа?


Загружаю прям с 1с БП. Под кнопкой печать появляется новая кнопка УПД 542. Все документы свежие.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Загружаю прям с 1с БП. Под кнопкой печать появляется новая кнопка УПД 542. Все документы свежие.


Что значит "Загружаю прям с 1с БП"? Откуда вы берете файл для загрузки в дополнительные обработки?

----------


## dead88

> Что значит "Загружаю прям с 1с БП"? Откуда вы берете файл для загрузки в дополнительные обработки?


файл БП3.0 УПД (№534 с 01.07.21).epf я скачал здесь на форуме

----------


## alexandr_ll

> файл БП3.0 УПД (№534 с 01.07.21).epf я скачал здесь на форуме


Здесь на форуме была масса ссылок, есть нормальные, есть и другие. 
Попробуйте из этого архива
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro

----------

dikd (13.09.2021), iskurt (13.08.2021), mikagi (26.11.2021), romku.ru (05.08.2021)

----------


## dead88

> Здесь на форуме была масса ссылок, есть нормальные, есть и другие. 
> Попробуйте из этого архива
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro


эту скачивал в том числе, сейчас скачал снова, залил БП 3.0 УПД, удалил все старые, не помогло!

----------


## dead88

вобщем)я понял фишку, всё работало изначально) другие уже проведенные УПД распечатывает по-старому. Я решил добавить новую реализацию и она вывелась на печать в новой версии! Всем спасибо всё равно

----------


## Ренат76

Здравствуйте. 
У меня не работают формы УПД с архива PUBID_1465601.
Когда загружаю Счет фактуру (для старых версий) выходит сообщение
Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.
Техническая информация:
{ВнешняяОбработка.СчетФакт  ура_БП30.МодульОбъекта(2795,49)}  : Переменная не определена (ЭлектронноеВзаимодействи  ИСМП)

УПД для старых версий в программу загружается и выходит по кнопке печать строка УПД . но форма не открывается
выходит ошибка Метод обьекта не обнаружен (ИменаКоллекцииПечатныхФо  м)

моя версия программы  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.70.39) 
Какая минимальная версия должна быть чтобы эти формы открывались

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. 
> У меня не работают формы УПД с архива PUBID_1465601.
> Когда загружаю Счет фактуру (для старых версий) выходит сообщение
> Невозможно подключить дополнительную обработку из файла.
> Возможно, она не подходит для этой версии программы.
> Техническая информация:
> {ВнешняяОбработка.СчетФакт  ура_БП30.МодульОбъекта(2795,49)}  : Переменная не определена (ЭлектронноеВзаимодействи  ИСМП)
> 
> УПД для старых версий в программу загружается и выходит по кнопке печать строка УПД . но форма не открывается
> ...


Попробуйте такие (проверял на 3.0.70), у пользователя должны быть полные права.
https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/w1Cg/jiLSwtvfx

----------

insuna (15.10.2021), temishbek (30.08.2021), ZapMos (26.08.2021), Ренат76 (10.08.2021)

----------


## Ренат76

Вы очень выручили, большое спасибо????

----------


## iskurt

> Здесь на форуме была масса ссылок, есть нормальные, есть и другие. 
> Попробуйте из этого архива
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro


Спасибо, для КА 1.1.115 встала как родная ;-)
Выручил!

----------


## qw123sd

привет,   на Управление нашей фирмой, редакция 1.6 (1.6.17.174) попробовал поставить из местного архива УНФ 1.6 - не встало, УНФ 1.3 встало, но выдает ошибку
 при попытке сформировать  - 154,66 неверные параметры, ПеречислениеПечатьПользов  ательскихЕдениц и тд... есть какие то решения?

----------


## Сергей Вик

Добрый день. У меня 1с 8.2 "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.10.4) Перепробовал все внешние формы СФ 534. Ни чего не зашло, есть еще варианты?

----------


## Сергей Вик

> Добрый день. У меня 1с 8.2 "Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.10.4) Перепробовал все внешние формы СФ 534. Ни чего не зашло, есть еще варианты?


Все вопрос снят, спасибо

----------


## cront

> Все вопрос снят, спасибо


Как решил проблему?

Кстати, по ут 10.3. Все эти внешние печатные формы неправильно считают НДС!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Как решил проблему?
> 
> Кстати, по ут 10.3. Все эти внешние печатные формы неправильно считают НДС!!!


В чем ошибка-то?

----------


## cront

> В чем ошибка-то?


Ошибка в методе подсчета НДС при реализации в у.е.. Считает сразу в валюте, а потом переводит в рубли. Получается разница в в 30-50 копеек, покупатели уже жалуются

А в с/ф вообще неправильно заполняет строку 5а

----------


## Fltr

> Ошибка в методе подсчета НДС при реализации в у.е.. Считает сразу в валюте, а потом переводит в рубли. Получается разница в в 30-50 копеек, покупатели уже жалуются
> 
> А в с/ф вообще неправильно заполняет строку 5а


Нужно поставить в известность разработчика, пусть поправит.

----------


## cront

> Нужно поставить в известность разработчика, пусть поправит.


Для этого надо знать кто разработчик. Местные формы вроде с инфостарта тиснуты, а они там типа платные. 

А мы так, мимо проходили... :D

----------


## Fltr

> Для этого надо знать кто разработчик. Местные формы вроде с инфостарта тиснуты, а они там типа платные. 
> 
> А мы так, мимо проходили... :D


Ну тогда либо искать дальше, либо привлекать программиста к доработке.

----------


## cront

> Ну тогда либо искать дальше, либо привлекать программиста к доработке.


Ну я то проблему решил, методом обновления очень старой и очень измененной конфигурации до последнего релиза. Так что мне ВПФ уже не надо

Это так, предупредил народ, чтобы знали.

----------

alexandr_ll (31.08.2021)

----------


## Виктор173

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 10.3 ! alfa461@yandex.rui

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 10.3 ! alfa461@yandex.rui


https://infostart.ru/public/all/?public-filter[sort]=active_from&public-filter[search]=%F3%EF%E4&public-filter[section_id][0]=0&public-filter[class_type][0]=0&public-filter[class_platforms][0]=0&public-filter[config][0]=1800&public-filter[class_industry][0]=0&public-filter[class_country][0]=0&public-filter[class_account][0]=0&public-filter[class_os][0]=0&public-filter[class_tax][0]=0&public-filter[class_file_access][0]=0&public-filter[object_view][0]=0

----------


## Виктор173

> https://infostart.ru/public/all/?public-filter[sort]=active_from&public-filter[search]=%F3%EF%E4&public-filter[section_id][0]=0&public-filter[class_type][0]=0&public-filter[class_platforms][0]=0&public-filter[config][0]=1800&public-filter[class_industry][0]=0&public-filter[class_country][0]=0&public-filter[class_account][0]=0&public-filter[class_os][0]=0&public-filter[class_tax][0]=0&public-filter[class_file_access][0]=0&public-filter[object_view][0]=0


это с подпиской.

----------


## Виктор173

Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 10.3 !Скиньте кто нибудь ссылку на форму. alfa461@yandex.ru

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. Помогите найти новую форму УПД и СФ для 1с 10.3 !Скиньте кто нибудь ссылку на форму. alfa461@yandex.ru


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9b5j/YpTewVzoa

----------

666Rebel666 (21.09.2021), balthasar (16.09.2021), Cegen (10.09.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## Виктор173

спасибо

----------


## randrey1

Добрый день. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1483). Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.13.57).
Может кто нибудь пожалуйста зайти в 1С в любой документ с печатью УПД, нажать на печать, затем перейти к макетам печатных форм, выбрать УПД, затем сохранить его в формате .mxl ... а потом я просто скопирую новый макет в свой.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1483). Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.4.13.57).
> Может кто нибудь пожалуйста зайти в 1С в любой документ с печатью УПД, нажать на печать, затем перейти к макетам печатных форм, выбрать УПД, затем сохранить его в формате .mxl ... а потом я просто скопирую новый макет в свой.


А зачем так сложно? Чуть выше есть ссылка, оттуда можно взять макет для своей обработки.

----------


## dikd

> Здесь на форуме была масса ссылок, есть нормальные, есть и другие. 
> Попробуйте из этого архива
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5r5N/JLQjuVKro


Супер! Выручил для КА 1.1!!! Спасибо!

----------


## Automative

День добрый.
В архиве по ссылке выше обработка УНФ1.6 СФ+УПД (№534 с 01.07.21).epf по факту содержит печатные формы №534 от 2 апреля 2021 года. Есть где-то правильный .epf с печатными формами от 01.07.2021 для УНФ 1.6?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый.
> В архиве по ссылке выше обработка УНФ1.6 СФ+УПД (№534 с 01.07.21).epf по факту содержит печатные формы №534 от 2 апреля 2021 года. Есть где-то правильный .epf с печатными формами от 01.07.2021 для УНФ 1.6?


Постановление №534 от 2 апреля 2021 года устанавливает применение новых форм счетов-фактур (УПД) с 01.07.2021 года. Так что формы приведенные выше - правильные!

----------

Automative (28.09.2021)

----------


## Myaurici

> Постановление №534 от 2 апреля 2021 года устанавливает применение новых форм счетов-фактур (УПД) с 01.07.2021 года. Так что формы приведенные выше - правильные!


Добрый день не подскажете при попытки добавить в 1с  Управление нашей фирмой, редакция 1.6 (1.6.17.174) выпадает ошибка "Техническая информация:
{ВнешняяОбработка.СФ_УПД.Мо  дульОбъекта(364,4)}: Переменная не определена (ШтрихкодированиеПечатных  орм)"  

Как это можно исправить или до какой версии надо обновиться ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день не подскажете при попытки добавить в 1с  Управление нашей фирмой, редакция 1.6 (1.6.17.174) выпадает ошибка "Техническая информация:
> {ВнешняяОбработка.СФ_УПД.Мо  дульОбъекта(364,4)}: Переменная не определена (ШтрихкодированиеПечатных  орм)"  
> 
> Как это можно исправить или до какой версии надо обновиться ?


У автора указано
Управление нашей фирмой, редакция 1.6 (проверено на релизе 1.6.24.201)

----------


## kontakt59

Я автор данного архива внешних печатных форм для новых УПД и СФ. мой адрес andrey58746@gmail.com
уберите свою ссылку на облоко.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я автор данного архива внешних печатных форм для новых УПД и СФ. мой адрес andrey58746@gmail.com
> уберите свою ссылку на облоко.


Убрал

----------


## kontakt59

Данный архив на формы печатные упд и сф уберите. Я как автор прошу Вас. моя почта для связи andrey58746@gmail.com

----------


## kontakt59

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9b5j/YpTewVzoa


Данный архив на формы печатные упд и сф уберите. Я как автор  https://infostart.ru/public/1465601/ прошу Вас. моя почта для связи andrey58746@gmail.com

----------


## poexavshy!

Поделитесь пожалуйста  свежей формой УПД для для БП 3

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделитесь пожалуйста  свежей формой УПД для для БП 3


https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/w1Cg/jiLSwtvfx

----------


## poexavshy!

> https://infostart.ru/public/1468859/
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/w1Cg/jiLSwtvfx


ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо

----------


## ext3im

Для унф 1.6 есть печатные формы упд с 01.07.2021 года, может кто нить скинуть пожалуйста!!

----------


## ikstlan

Добрые люди поделитесь упд п.534 для розницы 2.3

----------

